
Show HN: Raise money for charities with no costs while shopping online - kovsky
https://altruisto.com/
======
kovsky
I've made browser extension for Firefox and Chrome, so that when you buy
online, portion of the money goes to extremely effective, research-backed
charities (no extra costs for the user).

There are about 1000 partner shops, including Etsy, Aliexpress, Barnes&Noble.
Hopefully eBay soon as well!

Source code is available on github:
[https://altruisto.com/Altruisto/altruisto](https://altruisto.com/Altruisto/altruisto)

It's also on ProductHunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/altruisto-2](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/altruisto-2)

Any feedback, suggestions, and pull requests much appreciated!

~~~
brudgers
Google does not turn up anything from the partner companies describing the
partnership, are there pages at AliExpress, Etsy, etc. announcing the
partnership?

